# How to Locate a Long Term Rental



## BrunellaSheen (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I have scoured the stickies, but can't locate any resources for finding a long term rental home (1yr+ lease). How does one approach acquiring a long term rental in Portugal, is there a good web site somewhere with lots of rentals to look through that someone can refer me to?

Thanks!!

Bru.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A lot of the estate agents carry ads for rentals (long and short term) but the one we used when we wanted a long term rental in central PT when we were house hunting was peaceful-portugal.com. 

I don't have any link with the company at all but they treated us fairly and found us exactly what we wanted at a good price.

Whatever site you look at, even if you see what you like but it's only offered on short rentals, don't be afraid to ask if it's available as a long term for a lower price...... the financial situation here often means people are willing to be flexible.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

BrunellaSheen said:


> Hi, I have scoured the stickies, but can't locate any resources for finding a long term rental home (1yr+ lease). How does one approach acquiring a long term rental in Portugal, is there a good web site somewhere with lots of rentals to look through that someone can refer me to?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Bru.



Hi Bru,

Have you settled on an area you would like to live?


----------



## BrunellaSheen (Apr 17, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> A lot of the estate agents carry ads for rentals (long and short term) but the one we used when we wanted a long term rental in central PT when we were house hunting was peaceful-portugal.com.
> 
> I don't have any link with the company at all but they treated us fairly and found us exactly what we wanted at a good price.
> 
> Whatever site you look at, even if you see what you like but it's only offered on short rentals, don't be afraid to ask if it's available as a long term for a lower price...... the financial situation here often means people are willing to be flexible.


Thank you t-m, I'll check these guys out and thank you for the tip. Our challenge (?) is that we have two dogs (lab + a medium sized pooch) and I'm not how badly this limits our options. We are thinking about silver or blue coasts, or someplace like Tomar that is within striking distance of the beach and city (~1hr travel or less). If you have any favorite towns that are not super touristic, I'd appreciate knowing about them.

Cheers, Bru.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We're just outside Figueiro Dos Vinhos which is about 2 hours from Lisbon, an hour from the coast and about the same from Coimbra & tourists are a fairly rare species here.

The area is very beautiful & slap bang in the middle of what many consider the best wine region in the country. 

The cottage we rented is fairly close to us & they let us bring our two cats in without any problems so I'd think they'd also be dog friendly as well.

Accommodation is 1 bedroom, 1 bathroom, a lounge & kitchen plus a high walled courtyard so very suitable for dogs.

I can't remember how much we paid but it was in the region of E300 pm plus gas & electricity.

PM me if you want their contact details.

I should stress I have no commercial interest but will say the owners are a lovely couple. 

If you want an area closer to the sea & Lisbon you might like to consult Siobahn who is a Moderator here. She lives in the Santorem area & that might be more suitable for you except perhaps for the tourists......... Anywhere close to the sea or close to Lisbon or the Algarve is going to have tourists.


----------



## BrunellaSheen (Apr 17, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Bru,
> 
> Have you settled on an area you would like to live?


Hi Siobhan, we are planning a trip to Portugal in the second half of May 2013 to zero in on where exactly, and are now doing our best to identify communities that might be good candidates to move to. Broadly speaking, we have the following criteria:


Must accept our two dogs (lab + medium sized mix)
Would like to be within 1hr of coast and Lisbon
Are currently thinking about Tomar
Are looking into the Silver and Blue Coasts
Do not wish to be planted in tourist-central, wherever that may be

I guess that doesn't really answer your question definitively, but it's the best I can do at this point. Anyway, I'd appreciate any feedback or suggestions you may have.

By the way, is there anything in Portugal similar to the Spanish Gestor? I understand the Gestor is a representative who can help foreigners to navigate local bureaucracy across many areas. If there is, can you suggest one?

Thanks again for your help!

Cheers, Bru.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We have agents here who do similar functions but there is very little to Portuguese bureaucracy can be frustrating at times certainly but there really are very few things to be done.

For me I'd concentrate on the Silver coast not Blue


----------



## BrunellaSheen (Apr 17, 2013)

canoeman said:


> We have agents here who do similar functions but there is very little to Portuguese bureaucracy can be frustrating at times certainly but there really are very few things to be done.
> 
> For me I'd concentrate on the Silver coast not Blue


Thanks Canoeman, that's the direction I was leaning as well. Do you have any opinions on Oporto? A key drawback I see is that it is a bit on the rainy side - touted as one of the wettest cities in Europe - have you been there? THoughts?

Cheers, Bru.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

both Tomar and Porto are both outside the 1hr range of Lisbon you have mentioned.
Silver Coast as Canoeman has said would be the best bet for you. 
We are near Rio Maior. 50mins to airport, 30 mins to the coast.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Micksantacruz said:


> /////// details removed touting for business/////


Just draw your attention to siobhanwf's recent post on Financas & EDP plus the requirement for an AL Licence, plus making tax returns in Portugal & UK, which she has also posted about


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Just draw your attention to siobhanwf's recent post on Financas & EDP plus the requirement for an AL Licence, plus making tax returns in Portugal & UK, which she has also posted about


Dont understand what your trying to say ? Im just trying to help another member out.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then tell the other member so their aware of the requirements so they don't get into trouble with Financas here & UK (presuming their UK Residents) or the ASAIE who monitor the AL Licences


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> A lot of the estate agents carry ads for rentals (long and short term) but the one we used when we wanted a long term rental in central PT when we were house hunting was peaceful-portugal.com.
> 
> I don't have any link with the company at all but they treated us fairly and found us exactly what we wanted at a good price.
> 
> Whatever site you look at, even if you see what you like but it's only offered on short rentals, don't be afraid to ask if it's available as a long term for a lower price...... the financial situation here often means people are willing to be flexible.


My post gets deleted for so called advertising I did not mention any names yet this link is left on plainly giving out the name of a website


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Mick

I didn't see your post and I'm not a moderator but it seems to me that as a rule of thumb, if the poster mentions that he/she has no commercial interest in the site concerned AND if it's thought to be relevant and helpful the mods usually leave the links etc.


----------

